
A Tale of Two Apples - geerlingguy
http://www.jeffgeerling.com/blog/2016/tale-two-apples
======
geerlingguy
A couple of the main takeaways below:

    
    
        Pro users are justified in questioning for whom the Touch
        Bar was designed. It's not designed for touch typists.
        It's of marginal value for fast hunt-and-peck typists.
        Even the emoji browser isn't as efficient as pressing
        Ctrl-⌘-Space and searching for the emoji you want (for
        Pro-level emoji users ), so it's not better for those
        who love Emoji...
    
    

More on the Touch Bar:

    
    
        For the Touch Bar, it's as if a manager told a cash-and-
        time-strapped team: "People are nervous about the Mac. We
        have to design something new, for the sake of being new,
        and make it pretty." And they did just that. Made a
        pretty hardware device that offers little benefit over
        the boring old function keys it replaced, and jacks up
        the per-device cost. And reduces battery life.
    

I've been primarily using a Mac for years, but even the most die-hard Mac
users have to admit it's a second-tier product in Apple's portfolio, judging
by the last few years. Some things have improved, but the Mac Pro and Mac mini
are just sitting out there rotting right now. It's beyond ridiculous.

